# Help with box for stained glass chess set



## ncparolelady (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi! I found your forum by a google search and it seems to be the exact place to ask my question-
I do a lot of stained glass pieces and recently built a chess board w/ all the pieces. I'm having a problem designing a box to put it in. I need something that can have a routed "track" for the board to fit in- I do not want it to be removable from the box. I need 2 drawers- one for the pieces and 1 for "access" to the led light cords, etc. I also would like for the top to slide open- I had originally planned on making a box for the pieces that would slide off and reveal the board. I never could make it work without having the sides of the box be too high off the board (that might not make sense to anyone).
Anyway, I'm attaching some pics- one is a paper version of a side view to help me visualize the project- didn't help much. I also have a pic of the finger/box joint I had wanted to use on the main box but don't know how to incorporate it since the box needs drawers. Another one is the board without the lights and then one of the board in a basic frame to test the LED lights. 
I don't know if anyone will be able to even understand what I'm trying to do but I hope someone can- I need a fresh set of eyes to help come up with a design that will work. Thanks in advance for *any* advice you can give- I'm at my wits end...


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

What about making a pair of doors that cover the glass surface. When opened it would give a flat surface level with the playing field to set the chess pieces on. There would still be room to put some small drawers under the light.


----------

